# Will G20 seats bolt into a Sentra??



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

hello fellow nissan lovers,
i was trying to find out if i can bolt in g20 leather seats into my 98 nissan setra. i love leather and my seats have had it. is there a sentra or 200sx model that has leather seats? any of you out there that can help me out on my quest to find some leather that will bolt in, your help would kick ass. 

thanks :cheers:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

HondaEater0007 said:


> hello fellow nissan lovers,
> i was trying to find out if i can bolt in g20 leather seats into my 98 nissan setra. i love leather and my seats have had it. is there a sentra or 200sx model that has leather seats? any of you out there that can help me out on my quest to find some leather that will bolt in, your help would kick ass.
> 
> thanks :cheers:


I found the same question in another thread 
they will but I think the guy went in more detail just use the search button and youll have noprob findin it :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

infact here ya go 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=6114&highlight=g20+front+seat+swap

hope this works and it helps :woowoo:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

oh no 

im sorry to say it but... SEARCH. 

this topic has been discussed A LOT and even recently discussed in this same section.

btw... they do fit


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They fit, but it's not perfect. At least on the P10, the rear bracket, toward the center of the car, does not line up perfectly on either seat. The other three will line up great.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo said:


> They fit, but it's not perfect. At least on the P10, the rear bracket, toward the center of the car, does not line up perfectly on either seat. The other three will line up great.


I believe it's the P11 you want, not the P10.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I believe it's the P11 you want, not the P10.


yes the p11 seats are perfect fit


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Well as soon as I get that damn drivers seat, I will let everyone know how perfectly they fit. I got the P11 (99 Infiniti G20).


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> yes the p11 seats are perfect fit


just wondering, where would someone find some of these seats?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HondaEater0007 said:


> just wondering, where would someone find some of these seats?


gotta really look around. Forums, ebay, junkyards, or if you got the cash-money, the dealer.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Humm, I wonder how much they would cost at the dealer??


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

TProfit said:


> Humm, I wonder how much they would cost at the dealer??


A lot 
I was looking at p-11 seats and they wanted a couple grand at my dealer


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

What the F*CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are they out of their minds. Now thats just evil.


----------

